# What can I do when he lies? (Child visitation.)



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

Of course these things always happen when the lawyers office is closed! Grrr! But I will call him on Tuesday. Sigh....

It's his weekend to come get the boys (my step daughter, his daughter that I raised lives with him.) He told me on Wednesday that he had to work late today and couldn't come pick up the boys until tomorrow. Fine, whatever. My daughter told me the next day (via text) that he said he would take her to the football game Friday night (my son just started, isn't playing, but will be there.) 

I was a little upset at the two different stories, so I called him to verify which was true. He told me (basically) that our daughter is a liar and that he never said that. He was still coming to pick the boys up Saturday.

I just got off the phone with him about an hour and a half ago. Low and behold, somehow he managed to change his schedule and he was off today. But just now telling me. I was angry because he could have picked the boys up at the football game tonight (that now he is all of a sudden going to - dad of the year!) 

I'm almost positive he trying to make me look bad somehow. I do have all our text messages saved, and the ones from my daughter. He is attempting to get custody of the boys in the divorce (says so on his reply) but he tells me via texts that he's not trying to take the boys from me. He is lying about so many things, and I really wish at this point I didn't have to deal with him at all! 

Is there anything I can do? I'm tired of not being able to make any plans of my own because I can never count on him to be consistent!!!


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

I suppose there is nothing I can do about his lies. 

I'm mainly just frustrated because any time he gets a "weekend" it's completely wasted. I can't plan anything with the kids, and I can't plan anything for myself because he is so inconsistent. I"m tired of working this around when it's convenient for him. 

I worked around his schedule gladly when we were married. When he decided he didn't want a family any more, didn't he lose that from me? It's hard to have boundaries when there is a legal paper that says he gets them. Is there NOTHING I can do?


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

Surely someone has had a similar situation? Where their ex was very inconsistent with visitation and made things difficult (seemingly) on purpose?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Make a schedule for the month. Sit him down with it. Both of you sign and date it. 

This is what my stbxw do. It's a contract. Either of you deviate from it, Document it. You can then use it in a custody case down the road if necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LockeCPM4 (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep track of when you do and do not have your kids. Also keep a calendar of who was supposed to have them. This could come in handy should he decide to be an a$$ during the custody establishment process at court.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

im 4 months post divorce and my ex still is inconsistent on when hes see DS, its all about him and his convince or when he feels like it. I have been asking him for a schedule since the day he walked out the door, even if he does commit to a particular day he shows up when he feels like it and drops DS off when he feels like it. i am currently trying a new tatic, he wants me do do a favor for him, allow his mail and packages to be delivered to my house, i said ok as long as we have a set visitation schedule for, DS. He finally agreed to set one. The other thing i do is not tell my DS when he his going to see his dad, no use in tears when he doesnt show up. good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

